# Canon announces photographer matching service and Photo Culling plug-in for Adobe Lightroom Classic



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, January 7, 2020 – Helping photographers boost their business and productivity while helping to build trust and customer confidence, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the beta version of the Company’s first photographer matching service Image Connect, making the process of finding and hiring a photographer that you can trust that much simpler. The company also launched a Photo Culling plug-in for Adobe Lightroom Classic to support the workflow needs of photographers.
> 
> “With a deep-rooted heritage in imaging expertise, our company has built a trusted reputation in providing tools and services to professional photographers that help better their craft and support them in building their business with confidence,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Services, such as Image Connect, will provide professional photographers with a great value proposition, offering reliability and peace of mind...



Continue reading...


----------



## DrahtPhotography (Jan 8, 2020)

Is it April fools?


----------



## criscokkat (Jan 8, 2020)

DrahtPhotography said:


> Is it April fools?


It feels like it. Fstoppers just released a joke post about the RiP canon camera release for instragrammers who shoot in vertical mode.


----------



## criscokkat (Jan 8, 2020)

I thought I would be more excited about this when I saw the Canon Photo Culling title but I'm not sure now. Was hoping for something more PhotoMechanic-ish for culling before Lightroom starts processing it.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 8, 2020)

Beta-tester for the culling plug-in....for some reason it keeps auto-deleting pictures of my wife.


----------



## N-VB (Jan 8, 2020)

Monthly subscription.
I love this new era, soon we'll be able to breath for a monthly subscription.


----------



## Trey T (Jan 8, 2020)

...the matching service ...

Sounds like a group of elitists finally figured out a way to weed out all of the “pro” photogs


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

They could combine the two and use it for culling photographers to lower competition.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 9, 2020)

The culling plugin sounds great, but I cull before importing so that's a real bummer.


----------



## Tom W (Jan 9, 2020)

Culling sounds interesting actually. All depends on the criteria and the ability to adjust it. On a rare occasion, a moderately soft image is all you get.


----------



## sdz (Jan 9, 2020)

N-VB said:


> Monthly subscription.
> I love this new era, soon we'll be able to breath for a monthly subscription.



We already pay a monthly subscription for air: the subscription goes by the name of taxes.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks but I've already found the best photographer for my goals: myself...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 9, 2020)

Personally, I'm happily married, but if a photographer is lonely and single, looking to hook up, who am I to judge? Canon is really branching out with this matching service!


----------



## snoke (Jan 9, 2020)

Next trick, Canon sell camera for $500 and you buy shutter release - 100 photo for $1. Pay first get activation code.


----------



## hne (Jan 9, 2020)

Having actually tried finding a professional photographer in a new area, I know I would have loved a decent business index to quickly allow me to choose a few to ask for a quote amongst those who looks competent at delivering a style I'm comfortable with for the event. Instead of looking at countless flash-requiring web pages after trawling through Instagram hashtags, Google search results and recommendations from friends of friends.
I could have paid for such a service term years ago!

It could give a boost to unknown creatives. Only thing that irks me is the "deliver digitally through canon".


----------



## LDS (Jan 9, 2020)

hne said:


> Only thing that irks me is the "deliver digitally through canon"



Profiling and AI need to be fed somehow...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 9, 2020)

hne said:


> Having actually tried finding a professional photographer in a new area, I know I would have loved a decent business index to quickly allow me to choose a few to ask for a quote amongst those who looks competent at delivering a style I'm comfortable with for the event. Instead of looking at countless flash-requiring web pages after trawling through Instagram hashtags, Google search results and recommendations from friends of friends.
> I could have paid for such a service term years ago!
> 
> It could give a boost to unknown creatives. Only thing that irks me is the "deliver digitally through canon".



In fact, the PPA has a good listing service in the USA. PPA credentials are important too, as they indicate a level of competence; however, some of the best photographers simply don't have enough time or access to PPA programs to earn the credentials. 





__





Find A Photographer


Whether you need to find a photographer for your wedding, a modeling portfolio, headshots, blog, instagram, speaking event, or any event in which the services of a professional photographer is needed, Find-a-Photographer.com is the website to help you find the best professional photographer for...



www.findaphotographer.com


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 9, 2020)

And Canon gets to crawl through your portfolio with it’s AI and deep learning algorithms. Sounds like a different flavor of RAISE that you now have the privledge of paying for. No thanks.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm really curious how well this works. My sports shooting which can rack 4000-10000 pics a day so in theory it would be great if it works, but I have my doubts. And competitors are wearing masks so that's not really easy compared to normal modeling. I have my doubts that the app cannot understand what makes my pictures good and what doesn't. Like if you shoot NFL, would it be able to find the picture where the receiver is mid-air catching the ball?


----------



## Greg G. (Jan 12, 2020)

Bad news.... bad news for photographers... this kind of "auction" will be based on the "lowest price offer"... i'm not be surprised for those who will send the offers like "will work for food"


----------

